

Poll ...Open APIs or Closed Silos? - c1sc0

So what are you doing in your current app? Hoard the data or share the love through an Open API? Vote up the appropriate comment &#38; explain why ...
======
bootload
Open

\- Lock-in is Lock-Out (users are getting wary of this)

\- Staying Because of the Freedom to Leave (no roach motels please)

Simon Phipps makes these agreeable observations in the _"Zen of Free"_ , mp3,
9Mb 20min. <http://osc.gigavox.com/shows/detail1674.html>

------
c1sc0
Anyone has data on the ROI of providing Open APIs? Are the services charging
for use of their API making any profit? You guessed it, I need to justify the
business case for Open APIs.

------
c1sc0
I'd like to monetize this one day, ya know ... I'm keeping my data in a walled
garden !

------
c1sc0
I'm sharing the love, baby ! Open APIs for me all the way !

